# 2 stroke SeaDoo repairs - Houston area



## SunRay (May 21, 2004)

I have a pair of older SeaDoo jet skis that I seem to have "messed up" somehow.

1995 SeaDoo Spi

1998 SeaDoo GS

I had both in storage over the winter and when I tried to start them, both batteries were run down. Put them on a regular Schumacher charger that I use for car/boat batteries and got both running fine.

So, then I decided to "top off" the batteries to make sure they were fully charged and strong. I separately charged each ski's battery -- with them in the skin and hooked up on a 2 amp charge "automatic" mode for about 24 hours.

Now neither one will crank or even "click" ---- I've watched too many YouTube videos and checked all the fuses ---- have not found any blown fuses.

I'm at a loss ---- any suggestions on what to check and how ---- or where to bring them for repairs in the Houston area


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

I had a â€˜96 SPI that had the same thing happen after jumping off a dead battery. There is a diode on the mpem (computer) that is sensitive to voltage and fries it. I searched the internet and found out how to change out the diode for a few bucks and a little labor. Not hard to do but itâ€™s been a few years and I canâ€™t remember where I found the instructions on how itâ€™s done. I bought the diode online for a few bucks. Soldered it back in and worked like a champ. You can also find used mpemâ€™s on eBay if I recall. Good luck.


----------



## SunRay (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply.

I am hoping is not the MPEM... but many signs do lead to that.

I had been getting the "click" but no turnover before --- I assumed it was low battery --- but according to a lot of on-line info --- that may well be a worn/bad solenoid ---- so for $11.95 I went ahead and ordered a replacement solenoid for each ski.

I guess I'll keep troubleshooting until I can isolate the problem and then start replacing parts.


----------



## Slayer21SCB (Dec 29, 2017)

[email protected] WFO Performance will take care of you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

good source of info - http://www.greenhulk.net


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Not to hijack, any good repair shops in the Galveston league City area? My 2stroke Yamaha is acting up. Thank you


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

SunRay said:


> I have a pair of older SeaDoo jet skis that I seem to have "messed up" somehow.
> 
> 1995 SeaDoo Spi
> 
> ...


Check the kill switch button. Pull it out and release it quick a few times. Also check for the battery terminals and cables.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

tcbayman said:


> Not to hijack, any good repair shops in the Galveston league City area? My 2stroke Yamaha is acting up. Thank you


No experience with either but the only two shops I know of are across I45 from one another in LaMarque. Don't recall the specific exit but you'll see them on the frontage road. I believe the one on the northbound side is a Yamaha dealer.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

In case the OP or anyone else is interested, I took mine to Thompson's Motorsports in la porte, and I'm pretty happy with the service I received.


----------



## Marsh Monkey (Jul 16, 2004)

Most likely your MPEM. Never charge your batteries while still hooked up to your ski. I learned the hard way. I was able to buy a used one. A new one is about $700.


Hope I'm wrong for your sake but that is a common problem.


Check your fuses first and hope the fuse protecting the MPEM blew.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Need two instrument clusters installed on two 2007 Seadoo's. Can someone other than the dealer install since they have to use the lap top to program them or is this not true.
Buying them from a friend but also find it strange that both clusters are bad and need replaced on units with around 100 hours.
Asked about a fuse but the local Pirate Beach Seadoo mechanic they use said they are both bad i.e. $670 /each plus labor.


----------

